# Newbie to MAC & Spektra



## lizvan (May 8, 2009)

hi all....
i've known MAC since a few years ago but never use their product, until the Sugarsweet collection.. now my list of MAC products keep on growing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





looking forward for all your advice on MAC....


----------



## winkietoe (May 8, 2009)

Hi there!

Im just like you!  Ive just started using MAC a few weeks ago as well! =)


----------



## minnie_moo (May 8, 2009)

Hi & welcome, I'm also a MAC newbie!


----------



## pianohno (May 8, 2009)

My advice to all of you is: RUN AWAY BEFORE IT TAKES OVER YOUR LIFE/PURSE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





On a more serious note , welcome to specktra! You'll love it here


----------



## jollystuikie (May 8, 2009)

Welkom.


----------



## n_c (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Juxtapose (May 8, 2009)

Hello!  I am pretty new to Specktra as well.  I found my way back to MAC after a four and a half year hiatus during college (I only bought the essentials back then, as I was super poor).  I'm excited to have found Specktra and I have learned so much here.  Welcome!


----------



## nunu (May 9, 2009)




----------



## Shoegal-fr (May 9, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Boasorte (May 9, 2009)

Hiya
I'm a MAC/NYX lover, a 19 year old who recently gotheavily into makeup. My first MAC item was a clear lipglass I had when I was 11, and HATED it.... but now I'm in love <3


----------



## BellaItalia1969 (May 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pianohno* 

 
_My advice to all of you is: RUN AWAY BEFORE IT TAKES OVER YOUR LIFE/PURSE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





On a more serious note , welcome to specktra! You'll love it here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Girls welcome to the site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you will abs love it not to mention it that genuine MAC ,will make your purse lighter


----------



## BellaItalia1969 (May 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_



_

 
Nunu!!What a beatiful eyes you have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry just had to say this x


----------



## kyoto (May 9, 2009)

Welcome Home!


----------



## Sanchayss (May 9, 2009)

I love MAC! Yes I'm a newbie to Specktra but not to Mac.
I've been using MAC products for the past thirteen years & I'm so happy to have stumbled on this site!


----------



## LiAnn (May 9, 2009)

I've only been using MAC since...oh, this past September. I mostly use the paint pots, and I have nearly all of those - just missing two that I want to get.


----------

